# New Puppy - seems depressed



## Monu (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all! 

I am brand new to the forum and puppyhood. 

I came home today (about 2 hrs ago) with a golden retriever pup. 
She is 9 weeks old and did really great with the car ride home - it was 1 hr and 45 minutes. She was shaking at first, but seemed to calm down and took some treats. 

When we got home, we took her to the backyard and she immediately went pee. We brought her inside and she sat in one spot for about 15 minutes and didn't move. We took her to her crate and she laid down and hasn't gotten up since.  

I know it's probably separation anxiety, but she's still just lying there her torso is moving up and down pretty fast. 

Any advice on how to help the transition? Is this fairly normal?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Just give her a little time. It will take a day or two at least for her to begin adjusting to her new home. She has just been removed from the only life and home she knew, and brought to this strange new place with people she doesn't know yet. She'll get used to it soon


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it is pretty normal for your pup to be scared. It is in a brand new place, away from everything it knows, with brand new people. My Bella was like that the first couple of weeks I had her. Just take is slow and let your puppy warm up on its own time, don't rush him/her, and your puppy will be playing and running all over your house in no time! Some dogs are just a little shy in new places. Bella is 9 months old now and will jump up in my arms (all 50lbs of her) when she gets nervous in new places.


----------



## Monu (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks. That makes me feel better. Asha's fast asleep now. Should I wake her up when it's time to go to the bathroom or wait for her to wake up on her own? 

Kayla (my cat) is taking all of this very well! 

Thanks again for the help - I'll have to post some pics soon!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I would wait for her to wake up.


----------



## mle (Dec 29, 2007)

I would just keep an eye on her... it's a HUGE change to go from having littermates around to a new home with completely unfamiliar surroundings, she's likely just overwhelmed and tired out from the trip. I wouldn't be surprised if it took her up to a week to get completely comfortable in her new home.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

mle said:


> I would just keep an eye on her... it's a HUGE change to go from having littermates around to a new home with completely unfamiliar surroundings, she's likely just overwhelmed and tired out from the trip. I wouldn't be surprised if it took her up to a week to get completely comfortable in her new home.


Huge, does not cover the new home puppy program. It's not like buying a new car you drive it home park in garage and car is happy. OP is not alone though as this is a recurring thread and it never ceases to amaze me. I think the people are nice people and they think automatically believe that the new puppy knows that they are nice/good people. If somebody picked you up by the back of the neck when you were 3 years old and dropped you down in a totally strange world your whole system would go into shock.


----------

